# Your face looks like a foot.



## rexbobcat (Jul 17, 2014)

How very observant of you.


----------



## snerd (Jul 17, 2014)

Talk about putting your foot in your mouth!! Anyway, since you're on a steady footing, I'll foot the bill for this one!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 17, 2014)

snerd said:


> Talk about putting your foot in your mouth!! Anyway, since you're on a steady footing, I'll foot the bill for this one!



The potential for zingers is endless!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, that takes care of the competition between the little brain and the big brain.  Actually, not much of a surprise as to who wins.

Then again, this could be an example of right-brain bias.  Unless, of course, we don't see the complementary partner having the other appendage.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 18, 2014)

how on Earth did you come up with putting foot instead of head? ( I don't like feet!!!!!!)




now... when I said that... whose body is that?


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 18, 2014)

I love the shot,  but I want to see what he really looks like!


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 18, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I love the shot, but I want to see what he really looks like!



Ask Snerd -- he will foot the bill.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 18, 2014)

i'd say this portrait started off on the right foot.
maybe could have used a hair more light on the top end....better hop to it!


----------



## cynicaster (Jul 18, 2014)

I bet this model is very adept at standing on his head.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 18, 2014)

I have to admit this one left me scratching my ... umm.. toes.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 18, 2014)

A game of footsies would be really freakily kinky.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/its-...-make-her-face-smell-like-a-foot/331441547565


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 18, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I love the shot,  but I want to see what he really looks like!



Heh, still looks like a foot.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 18, 2014)

Is this Hand, Foot and Mouth disease ?   Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 18, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Is this Hand, Foot and Mouth disease ? Lol



Get this man to the OR, STAT! - he has Athlete's Head!


----------

